# Patients trying to add you



## Nathan (May 19, 2013)

I honestly had no idea I was this popular with the ladies, but in the last month I have had three patients (I frequent flyer, and 2 5150s) add me on Facebook. Has anyone had any issues with this? It is weird because I work 2 hours away from home, and I don't advertise where I live, that and I don't go out and tell the world my last name.

I took care of the frequent flyer, I told her that my Facebook is really just a way to keep connected with family, and that it would be unprofessional to add patients. 

Should I be concerned?


----------



## Aidey (May 19, 2013)

Obviously you aren't keeping your personal information as private as you think you are. That is what I would be concerned about. Beyond that, it happens. Don't accept the friend requests, and it is probably a good idea to block those accounts too.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 19, 2013)

I personally do not allow it. One patient tried, I declined. No interest in friending any patients


----------



## NPO (May 20, 2013)

Its just asking for trouble...


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 20, 2013)

One more reason I'm glad I don't have a FB account.


----------



## Nathan (May 20, 2013)

I just think it is creepy that a 5150 who was combative and we had to restrain and at EPS they took her in the seclusion room found me on fb. It is concerning. 

I am really considering taking my facebook offline, or at least figuring out a way to make it more private.


----------



## NPO (May 20, 2013)

Nathan said:


> I just think it is creepy that a 5150 who was combative and we had to restrain and at EPS they took her in the seclusion room found me on fb. It is concerning.
> 
> I am really considering taking my facebook offline, or at least figuring out a way to make it more private.



Mine is very private. 

My fb is listed under a nickname I've had since birth. All of my friends know it and can find me but at work I go by my legal name. Search that name and nothing comes up. 

I told a coworker "I've found a good way to keep work and personal life separate is to use different identities." He laughed then saw I was serious and said 'really?" Haha


----------



## rmabrey (May 20, 2013)

My partner and I will regulary introduce ourselves under different names. Just so happens we use the supervisors first names (her real name rhymes with one so I can remember easily). Bosses know we do it. I also never wear my ID badge. 

If patients dont ask I dont offer a name.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (May 20, 2013)

Heres a few tips-

Only give out your first name.

Set your FB profile to maximum privacy

Change your default pic to one that won't easily identify you


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2013)

Patients trying to add me?









I also have Facebook made so you can't search for me and my profile pictures aren't me personally.


----------



## DeepFreeze (May 20, 2013)

I had this issue working College EMS back when Facebook was only for colleges. Not like today. I didn't friend pt's back then.

Haven't had an issue as of now, because mostly I just use first name and I have maximum facebook privacy.


----------



## Household6 (May 20, 2013)

I think you should adjust your privacy settings.. JMO..


----------



## CritterNurse (May 20, 2013)

When I get friend requests from people that I either don't know, or don't know well enough to consider adding, I simply send a PM of: 



> Your name doesn't look familiar. Do I know you? I only friend relatives and people I know well.



Usually I never hear back from them. 

Though once I did get a replay back saying "Oh, right. I've gotten married and changed my name. Remember when we used to ..." and gave me her maiden name, and what we used to do in college. Of course I added her.


----------



## rwik123 (May 20, 2013)

Put a piece of tape over your last name on your ID badge or name tag.


----------



## patzyboi (May 22, 2013)

How does this happen OP?

I dont even have classmates, even co-workers adding me.


----------



## STXmedic (May 22, 2013)

OP is just an amiable person apparently.


----------



## Trashtruck (May 22, 2013)

I wouldn't give out personal information to any patient. 

My name is sewn into my uniform, so there's really no way of hiding it. Unless they're illiterate or blind, they know my last name. If they ask my first name, I'll tell them. Beyond that, nothing. 

'I don't have Facebook' is my response.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 22, 2013)

NPO said:


> Mine is very private.
> 
> My fb is listed under a nickname I've had since birth. All of my friends know it and can find me but at work I go by my legal name. Search that name and nothing comes up.
> 
> I told a coworker "I've found a good way to keep work and personal life separate is to use different identities." He laughed then saw I was serious and said 'really?" Haha



Just remember, nothing is truly private on FB...they will sell any of your data they can.  As far as anyone else getting through their "privacy", it's just a matter of how much time, effort, and money they want to put into it.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 22, 2013)

First, your service sucks if it allows/requires your first and last name to be advertised. Most hospitals and EMS/FD services did away with this a long time ago. You have a certain expectation of privacy as well even though you are a public servant, your employer should respect that.

Second, your Facebook settings suck. It is very easy to prevent what has happened. You cannot find me in a search at all, there is a setting which prevents that. You could find my name through a friends page if I posted on their page and you knew who I was, but just logging into facebook and plugging in my name will pull up every other person with same name but not me.

Additionally, your profile picture should not be you clear as day. Use one that is not readily identifiable as you or use an inanimate object or scene shot as your profile pic. Yes, all your fans will not have the glory of gazing upon you in that little box, but you are somewhat more private now.

And finally, never, ever add a patient to your Facebook. Whenever people ask if they can add me, I say I do not have Facebook. That ends the conversation.


----------



## Mariemt (May 23, 2013)

Do you have your agency listed as your employer? 
Does your agency have you as a friend?


----------



## Stoked (May 23, 2013)

What's this Facebook thing? My version of "social networking" consists of calling people on a phone or talking to them in person. 

This whole Internet boondoggle is a passing fancy anyways; CW is where it's at.


----------



## JPINFV (May 23, 2013)

akflightmedic said:


> First, your service sucks if it allows/requires your first and last name to be advertised. Most hospitals and EMS/FD services did away with this a long time ago. You have a certain expectation of privacy as well even though you are a public servant, your employer should respect that.



At the local county/teaching hospital, the emergency department (and psych too I think) only has first name, last initial on their name badge... unlike the rest of the hospital. 

Not that it really matters. If the patient wants your name all they have to do is request a copy of their medical records.


----------



## chaz90 (May 23, 2013)

Yeah, we have our first and last names prominently embroidered on our flight suit. Not what I'd prefer, but nothing that bothers me too much.


----------



## Achilles (May 23, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> At the local county/teaching hospital, the emergency department (and psych too I think) only has first name, last initial on their name badge... unlike the rest of the hospital.
> 
> Not that it really matters. If the patient wants your name all they have to do is request a copy of their medical records.



Paging Dr. Armstrong. 
JP, you're Dr. Stork (the baby deliverer) right


----------



## Tigger (May 23, 2013)

My service issue name tag has first name and last initial. The sheriff's office ID that we have to wear has first and last, and must be worn to every call, so I lose there. Never had a problem though.


----------



## wannabeHFD (May 23, 2013)

911? 

Send me Nathan!


----------



## augustHorch (May 24, 2013)

i know im going to get slammed for this but...

*I dont do it*, but honestly... in specific circumstances... i dont see what the big deal is. 

I could see it happening if they werent a frequent flier... If they were to look me up on facebook, say they appreciated the response, and also noticed we had an aquantance in common or something. Back when i was single, i would have totally concidered going for this!

My facebook doesnt have a WHOLE LOT of personal information...  They wouldnt be able to figure out where i sleep at night, and they already know where i work. They wouldnt know what i do on a regular basis and i dont think there would be a lot of risk.


----------



## medichopeful (May 24, 2013)

augustHorch said:


> I could see it happening if they werent a frequent flier... If they were to look me up on facebook, say they appreciated the response, and also noticed we had an aquantance in common or something. *Back when i was single, i would have totally concidered going for this!*
> 
> My facebook doesnt have a WHOLE LOT of personal information...  They wouldnt be able to figure out where i sleep at night, and they already know where i work. They wouldnt know what i do on a regular basis and i dont think there would be a lot of risk.



:unsure: You're kidding, right?h34r:


----------



## the_negro_puppy (May 24, 2013)

augustHorch said:


> i know im going to get slammed for this but...
> 
> *I dont do it*, but honestly... in specific circumstances... i dont see what the big deal is.
> 
> ...








I joined EMS for the chicks, but realised they are all 75+


----------



## augustHorch (May 25, 2013)

the_negro_puppy said:


> I joined EMS for the chicks, but realised they are all 75+



HAHAHA! love it


----------



## augustHorch (May 25, 2013)

medichopeful said:


> :unsure: You're kidding, right?h34r:



Well...

Im not saying i did it. But when i was a single 20 year old, volunteering at a small rural department out in the county.. sure i might have considered it. 

Not saying it would have been the smartest decision, but i wouldnt say i was the smartest kid back then. haha


----------



## CFal (May 25, 2013)

I accepted the request of a patient once, but to be fair she was cute.


----------



## Achilles (May 25, 2013)

CFal said:


> I accepted the request of a patient once, but to be fair she was cute.



There's people that have married their PTs. The city I live in is just over 10,000 people, everyone knows everyone. 


What if you ran a call on someone who was already your friend on Facebook, would you delete them?


----------



## DrParasite (May 27, 2013)

Unless she was pretty cute, and you like the crazy types, I would say nooooooooo.

the potential for problems is waaaay too high.  Keep your work life and personal life seperate.  

I would just ignore any requests from patients.  esp the psych ones.


----------



## CFal (May 28, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> Unless she was pretty cute, and you like the crazy types, I would say nooooooooo.
> 
> the potential for problems is waaaay too high.  Keep your work life and personal life seperate.
> 
> I would just ignore any requests from patients.  esp the psych ones.



It's all about the Vicky Mendoza Diagonal


----------



## Wheel (May 28, 2013)

CFal said:


> It's all about the Vicky Mendoza Diagonal



This is a concept to live by.


----------

